# How long would there be discharge after lambing?



## Bytheyard (Mar 6, 2015)

I noticed tonight that my ewe that lambed 2 1/2 weeks ago has a dark brown vaginal discharge. It does not seem to have a bad smell. I tried to look it up but couldn't find an answer on how long after lambing there would be discharge. It looks to be a small amount. She has a good appetite and her twins are nursing well. I don't have a vet yet and the area I am in doesn't really have many livestock vets but I have one I am going to call tomorrow and ask him, just wanted to check on here too.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 3, 2013)

That's normal. They often leak "goo" for a month or so after lambing. As long as it doesn't reek and the ewe seems fine (normal temp, eating and drinking), then I wouldn't worry.


----------



## lexierowsell (Dec 10, 2013)

Same experience as above.


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

Yeah, perfectly normal. I did freak out the first time I saw it, though.


----------



## Bytheyard (Mar 6, 2015)

I sincerely appreciate your responses this question and my other questions. I am new to sheep and I just don't want to screw it up. Thanks!!


----------

